# Aqua Vu footage pt 2



## nluchau

This was taken yesterday on a MN lake near Detroit Lakes

http://www.livevideo.com/video/64FF2674 ... gills.aspx


----------



## Bagman

You had the pike and didnt attempt to set the hook. BTW...Nirvana...awful.


----------



## averyghg

nirvana is one of the greatest bands there ever was!

Great vid, keep em coming :beer:


----------



## cosmis

Great vid. I love seeing the Blue Gills getting beamed up.. too bad that Pike only lipped the jig.


----------



## Norm70

I think if your next video should include a little lake of fire. Seem appropriate.

Either that or negitive creep, or tourettes just cuz their cool songs. :beer:


----------



## nluchau

Yep the pike wasn't hooked as I would have liked it. No reason to set the hook into nothing.

I will be making more video's, for those of you who complimented Thanks!

Bagman - turn down your speakers if you don't like the music. Your "not" obligated to listen to it. :lol:


----------



## Bagman

averyghg said:


> nirvana is one of the greatest bands there ever was!


Well, they kick started the demise of REAL ROCK with that (thankfully) short lived fad known as GRUNGE and then the creative 'genius' behind the music stuck a 12 gauge in his mouth and pulled the trigger. Sorry, hard to respect them on any level. Their sound was somewhat interesting and different when it came along but got old real fast. Possibly the most over rated band in the history of rock music.

Down tuned guitars and depressingly bleak lyrics...some kinda "great band". uke: Of course...its all about individual taste and opinion.


----------



## averyghg

Bagman said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> 
> nirvana is one of the greatest bands there ever was!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they kick started the demise of REAL ROCK with that (thankfully) short lived fad known as GRUNGE and then the creative 'genius' behind the music stuck a 12 gauge in his mouth and pulled the trigger. Sorry, hard to respect them on any level. Their sound was somewhat interesting and different when it came along but got old real fast. Possibly the most over rated band in the history of rock music.
> 
> Down tuned guitars and depressingly bleak lyrics...some kinda "great band". uke: Of course...its all about individual taste and opinion.
Click to expand...

Excellent, so give me a couple of your favorite bands then, im interested to hear what they are


----------



## njsimonson

The Miles Blaine Orchestra, Pete Newcastle and the Wailers, Sammy Schabone and the Tramps. That's good stuff.


----------



## Norm70

Bagman said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> 
> nirvana is one of the greatest bands there ever was!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they kick started the demise of REAL ROCK with that (thankfully) short lived fad known as GRUNGE and then the creative 'genius' behind the music stuck a 12 gauge in his mouth and pulled the trigger. Sorry, hard to respect them on any level. Their sound was somewhat interesting and different when it came along but got old real fast. Possibly the most over rated band in the history of rock music.
> 
> Down tuned guitars and depressingly bleak lyrics...some kinda "great band". uke: Of course...its all about individual taste and opinion.
Click to expand...

 :box: Oh no you didn't:box:

Avery i got your back on this one.


----------



## Dan189

Awesome footage man. Were you using a combination flasher/camera, or just the camera?


----------



## nluchau

Dan189 said:


> Awesome footage man. Were you using a combination flasher/camera, or just the camera?


Glad you liked it. I was just using my UW camera.


----------



## crewhunting

thats a sweet vid it was really great


----------



## Bagman

Nick, you have some of the most obscure taste in music Ive ever seen from a guy your age. Are those all acts who play the Eagles club in VC? :beer: How about some Gotthard or Harem Scarem?


----------



## nluchau

Bagman said:


> Nick, you have some of the most obscure taste in music Ive ever seen from a guy your age. Are those all acts who play the Eagles club in VC? :beer: How about some Gotthard or Harem Scarem?


Are you saying you want some Tiny Tim, a little "tip toe through the tulips" next time? :-? Just for you buddy...


----------



## Bagman

nluchau said:


> Are you saying you want some Tiny Tim, a little "tip toe through the tulips" next time? :-? Just for you buddy...


Ya...thats what Im saying...'buddy' :roll: . What a perceptive individual. :eyeroll: I think you need to grow some thicker hide if being critical of a defunct BAND you like sends you (and others) into such a tizzy. What part of "OPINION" didnt you get? It might be time to move past this subject.


----------



## nluchau

Bagman said:


> What part of "OPINION" didnt you get?


I'd call that a personal attack "Not" an opinion. If you have nothing good to say, don't say it. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bagman

So THIS was something "good to say"??


nluchau said:


> Are you saying you want some Tiny Tim, a little "tip toe through the tulips" next time? :-? Just for you buddy...


You posted this smarmy nonsense in response to my reply TO NICK. WTF for?? I think youre a tad confused as well as hypocritical.

I enjoyed your video and wish to thank you for posting that. I offered an OPINION on Nirvana. I offered factual reasoning for said opinion. Not one shred of REASONED response followed. It should have ended there. I sure didnt mean to undermine or take away from your original post by simply commenting about the music. Thanks again for the video.


----------



## nluchau

Bagman said:


> Nick, you have some of the most obscure taste in music Ive ever seen from a guy your age.


So this was something nice to say? Directing it towards a person is considered a personal attack on most sites.

Let it go to rest now. I will accept it as your opinion.

Nick


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

He was writing that to Nick Siminson not you. Simple misunderstanding on your part. 

Now kiss and make up girls! :lol:


----------



## BeekBuster

Cool vid. bud i love watching aqua vu footage, too bad theres some disrespectful people on here trying to hate on your efforts. Nobody forced these people to watch it, goes to tell you there just jealous..
:eyeroll:


----------



## Feather Freeks

Hey where at by detroit lakes? i'm living in Wadena right now.


----------



## Guest

just watched this for the first time and i believe it convinced me to get a camera. fantastic! and btw, great choice of tunes, very entertaining.


----------

